
IoT lightbulb worm takes over all smart lights until entire city is infected - JBiserkov
http://www.scmagazineuk.com/iot-lightbulb-worm-takes-over-all-smart-lights-until-entire-city-is-infected/article/572049/
======
Senji
Great. I look forward to companies advertising anti-virus software for your
lightbulbs. This is the future we chose.

~~~
JBiserkov
The S in IoT stands for 'Security'.

